# NO WONDER WE DON'T GET TIPS!



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I am not going to post who this is. You want to know? Go Fish!!!

I've read about long distance requests before but never had one. Well, finally had one today.

Got a ping in Hyde Park at 2 PM today. 30-something woman comes out of her house with a couple of bags so I assumed she was going to the airport or train station. I asked her where she was heading as I started to load her bags---had not started the trip at that point. She said she absolutely had to get to the University of Illinois that night. I asked her if she meant Champaign-Urbana. Nope-----she wanted to go to Southern Illinois University in Carbondale!!

I checked Google maps and found out that it was a 6 1/2 trip and 368 miles to her destination. *I did some quick calculations* and the fare would have come out to roughly $420. I considered that I had been driving 8 hours already--since 6AM. That would have meant that under the best of circumstances I would have logged in 20 hours today if I headed back to Chicago the same day. Most likely would have to get a motel room. 100% certainty I would be deadheading back. In effect that meant that I was only getting 1/2 the fare----gas, lodging tolls, wear and tear on me and the car. It just wasn't worth it. Some desperate driver might have jumped on the opportunity----I ain't desperate.

Told her no can do. She immediately freaked out and threatened to call Uber and "I will ruin your Uber career!" LMAO on that one. I finally decided I had had enough, got back in the car and drove off. I can't imagine having to spend 6-7 hours with that looney.

My reply: I'm sorry...But you were selfish and inconsiderate to this rider. YOU have no idea why she needed to get to Carbondale in such a rush that she be willing to spent 10 times more than taking Greyhound or Amtrak that would leave Chicago sometime after 4PM that same day. If you had done a little more research for Amtrak or Greyhound, for that you might have made her day instead of pissing her off and anyone she is going to tell about it. You could have giving her a trip to Union Station and EVERYONE would have been happy. I could go on for pages about be in business for yourself but reading some posts in here I can see that I would be wasting my time...In my opinion sir....YOU SUCK. You have to earn you tips. You just set the idea of tipping uber drivers back for years.... thanks for nothing.


----------



## chief_broom (Apr 10, 2017)

Lol!

I had a pax try to get me to take them to the Atlanta airport one afternoon. I too had been driving all day so I declined to take him. I had already started the trip when I asked him where we were going. I explained to him that the driver was unaware of the pax's destination when being called and that I'd been driving 10 hours already. I offered to take him to the local airport so he could rent a car (no doubt cheaper than his quote from Uber for the ride) or I knew of a local shuttle service that makes runs to the Atlanta airport throughout the day and I'd take him there. He declined my offer and said he'd call another Uber. Since I'd already accepted the ride I ended the ride there and gave him 4 bucks since he was charged the minimum fare. 

I believe such long ride requests are a rarity but obviously this demonstrates Uber's desire to keep drivers in the dark as much as possible regarding managing our time and ride sharing activities.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I get most of my tips in the wealthy suburbs, not the city.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

chief_broom said:


> Lol!
> 
> I had a pax try to get me to take them to the Atlanta airport one afternoon. I too had been driving all day so I declined to take him. I had already started the trip when I asked him where we were going. I explained to him that the driver was unaware of the pax's destination when being called and that I'd been driving 10 hours already. I offered to take him to the local airport so he could rent a car (no doubt cheaper than his quote from Uber for the ride) or I knew of a local shuttle service that makes runs to the Atlanta airport throughout the day and I'd take him there. He declined my offer and said he'd call another Uber. Since I'd already accepted the ride I ended the ride there and gave him 4 bucks since he was charged the minimum fare.
> 
> I believe such long ride requests are a rarity but obviously this demonstrates Uber's desire to keep drivers in the dark as much as possible regarding managing our time and ride sharing activities.


That's close to what we get well, you know. It may have been better to text uber and have them make a full refund.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

"Could of"

*cringe*


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

SatMan said:


> I am not going to post who this is. You want to know? Go Fish!!!
> 
> I've read about long distance requests before but never had one. Well, finally had one today.
> 
> ...


I would drop her off and her trash bags then drive half way back before I ended the trip Uber we wouldn't even care and she would be to stupid to even know probably lol


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

SatMan said:


> My reply: I'm sorry...But you were selfish and inconsiderate to this rider. YOU have no idea why she needed to get to Carbondale in such a rush that she be willing to spent 10 times more than taking Greyhound or Amtrak that would leave Chicago sometime after 4PM that same day. If you had done a little more research for Amtrak or Greyhound, for that you might have made her day instead of pissing her off and anyone she is going to tell about it. You could have giving her a trip to Union Station and EVERYONE would have been happy. I could go on for pages about be in business for yourself but reading some posts in here I can see that I would be wasting my time...In my opinion sir....YOU SUCK. You have to earn you tips. You just set the idea of tipping uber drivers back for years.... thanks for nothing.


You are drinking the Uber Kool-aid my friend.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I read somewhere that trips automatically end after 4 hours.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

chief_broom said:


> I knew of a local shuttle service that makes runs to the Atlanta airport throughout the day and I'd take him there.


Groome's out of Columbus?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SatMan said:


> But you were selfish and inconsiderate to this rider


Soooo, the rider wasn't being inconsiderate and selfish to the driver when she requested a ride that took the driver 368 miles away without even calling the driver first? Surprise, I expect YOU to spend the next 12 hours on the road for me out of the blue!!!

A simple phone call could have saved everyone time and money. Uber needs a better way to handle these types of requests and yes, I blame Uber for hiding the destination from the driver and weak compensation. This isn't a [email protected]#$%* charity, we need clarity!

You say "no wonder we don't get tips". I say "no wonder Uber has a 4% driver retention after a year". Uber Cleary has an issue and their only solution is to corner it's driver into situations that makes the driver decide was too much for him at the time. Consideration and selflessness works both ways.

I will agree that he could have tried to work something else out as far as getting her to a different mode of transportation but if she thinks for one second that driver's have to just do what she says, then she is in for a big disappointment and I don't feel for her.


----------

